# Cookie Cutter Solid Bubble Bath (Easy & Great for Kids)



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

This makes a small batch. For more solid bubble bars, double the recipe.

You will need:
1/2 cup Baking Soda
1/2 cup Corn Starch
Optional: 2 tbs. Cream of Tartar
2 oz. of liquid Bubble Bath (any brand will do)
Optional: Color - Food color or an old eye shadow (crushed up fine)
Cookie Cutters
Wax Paper lined Cookie Sheet (dust wax paper with corn starch)

In a large bowl, mix baking soda, cream of tartar and corn starch together with a wire wisk. Slowly add liquid bubble bath (and optional colorant) while constantly stirring dry ingredients with a wire wisk. Now get your hands in there and knead the mixture until it takes on the consistency of dough (may take awhile - keep kneading). The mixture will be sticky at first but will begin to take on the correct dough like consistency the more it is mixed with your hands.

Once dough like consistency is achieved, take the dough ball and place on corn starch dusted wax paper. Pat down the dough ball about 1/2 inch thickness and use the cookie cutters to cut out shapes and make your bubble bars. Use you hands to form left over dough into shapes or roll in balls. Let the bubble bars dry for 24 hours before use. After dried and hard, place  bubble bars in a zip lock bag for storage.

To use, crumble 1/2 to 1 full bubble bar (depending on size) under the force of running bath water and ENJOY YOUR BUBBLES!

NOTE: I have revised this some so it can be made by people that do not have Cream of Tartar. If you have it, use it. If you can buy it cheap great but it's kinda expensive at the grocery store.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting and sharing this idea. This might be a fun project with my youngest niece. She loves bath fizzies - she's my tester.  :wink: I think she'd really love to make her own bubble bath with cookie cutters.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting and sharing this idea. This might be a fun project with my youngest niece. She loves bath fizzies - she's my tester.  :wink: I think she'd really love to make her own bubble bath with cookie cutters.




I hope you try it and enjoy it. Post some pictures if you try it some day.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2011)

I will but it might be awhile.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, I am a dork, I admit it. Where do you buy cream of tartar?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, I am a dork, I admit it. Where do you buy cream of tartar?



Spice isle of the grocery store.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2011)

Cream of tartar is also very expensive.

Is it really necessary to use? I do have it because I needed some a couple of months ago. Of course, I about choked when I saw the price.  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Cream of tartar is also very expensive.
> 
> Is it really necessary to use? I do have it because I needed some a couple of months ago. Of course, I about choked when I saw the price.  :shock:



I do think it helps to make the inside of the bar crumbly. I haven't tried this but you could try to use corn starch instead but I think you would get a much harder bar inside and not sure if would be as easy to crumble under the water. I am sure it would still work though.

I find that making bath and body products is very similar to cooking/baking. I just keep trying and tweaking recipes until I find the one that I think works the best. I love to cook so forming new recipes is fun for me.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I'll try it with cream of tartar because I don't want it to be hard for my niece to crumble.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 25, 2011)

Look in the area where they have the 99 cent spices for the cream of tartar.  I think that's where I found mine the last time at Walmart I think?  They're in the small red and white containers.  I bake alot so I always have cream of tartar.  lol


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2011)

Laura - 

Thanks for the suggestion. I don't think I've seen a 99 cent section but then I don't look at spices very often. I'll check next time.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe. I am teaching a 'spa' summer camp for kids this week & needed a couple extra  fun recipes. I think we will give this one a go.


----------



## carebear (Jun 25, 2011)

i think i have about a ton of COT at the studio.  i'll look tomorrow.
i bought it in bulk at bulkfoods.com.
http://tinyurl.com/2zvabg


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

I made these today and revised the recipe. I increased the corn starch because they were too fluffy and would take days and days to dry. I found that a 1:1 ratio of baking soda to corn starch worked best.

I hope the kids have a great time making some Solid Bubble Bath.


----------



## justjen (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I'm going to do this with my kids this weekend! Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## godschild (Dec 5, 2016)

Did anyone do a video of making these or one when used?  I love bath product demo videos   I can't wait to try making these so thanks for sharing how to make them.  They'll make great gifts for my nieces.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2016)

godschild said:


> Did anyone do a video of making these or one when used? I love bath product demo videos  I can't wait to try making these so thanks for sharing how to make them. They'll make great gifts for my nieces.


 
This post is from 2011 and none of these folks have been here for quite some time.  Except Hazel and she just returned recently.


----------



## godschild (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for replying to let me know that.  <3  I have a few formulas using slsa but figured I'd try it out if anyone made and liked it.


----------

